# Snacks Table?



## Nickynoo (May 18, 2007)

Hi all I saw and advert in the classified section for a swing arm coffee table , I must have missed it ! We could do with a snacks table and some where to put our drinks whilst lounging without putting up the main table . Does anyone have any ideas or Know where we could get a smaller table with the fixing bracket that they have in the Bessacar?
Thanks in advance for any info
Nickynoo


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi I would let you have ours as we never use it, to be honest we found it got in the way.............but I feel probably best to hold on to it in case we ever sell the MH.

Russ had one for sale a while ago, not sure if he still has it.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I was just about to say the same as Briarose above. For maximum aggro get one of these tables; they slip and throw your drink on the floor, the bracket that holds it all together loses it's grip at critical times and the whole thing disintegrates into component parts- usually as you drive off and if I had a penny for every time I've scraped my ankle or hand on the rough base bracket....

We're about to leave ours at home and use a small free-standing folding table instead.

G


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi G we also bought a small freestanding table, I think it cost us a tenner and it fits nicely into the cupboard with the larger table..........also useful for outside.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Just to be different we love our swivel table and use it all the time.

In fact we were going to buy another one to go on the other side.

They are not cheap though.

Link to one for sale

Richard...


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

RichardnGill said:


> They are not cheap though.
> 
> .


Whew ! I've just been looking at the table tops and swing legs in O'Leary's and the one you have on Nomad is cheap !

G


----------



## crimpleken (Jan 13, 2009)

*snacks table*

You really do not want one of these. Ours was used once and now resides in the garage loft. We replaced with a folding table which can also be used outside.
Crimpleken


----------



## rrusty (Sep 15, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> I was just about to say the same as Briarose above. For maximum aggro get one of these tables; they slip and throw your drink on the floor, the bracket that holds it all together loses it's grip at critical times and the whole thing disintegrates into component parts- usually as you drive off and if I had a penny for every time I've scraped my ankle or hand on the rough base bracket....
> 
> We're about to leave ours at home and use a small free-standing folding table instead.
> 
> G


I took mine with me from the E560 we had, and it is now fitted behind the passenger seat so when we turn the seat round it is perfect, and all the fittings are out of the way and it is very stable.

Rusty


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

Any pics Rusty please?


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

We use ours all the time.Cannot tell you a price,was part of negotiations with the dealer,as it was not on original spec.

Les


----------



## rrusty (Sep 15, 2007)

frenchfancy said:


> Any pics Rusty please?


There you go

Rusty


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

Thanx Rusty, does the table top fold flat?


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

You can turn the table flat to the leg or take the leg off the table very easy.

We just leave ours up all the time though. I think it is much better than a folding table if you have a big clumsy dog.

Richard...


----------



## LAZZA (Oct 28, 2006)

Hi nickynoo
We have a panel van conversion so space for a table is very limited and the table that came with the van is just too big,i had been looking for an alternative and purchased a swing out table leg and a table top from O'laerys at the Lincoln show.I paid £70 for the leg and £6 for the top.I've fitted it in the van and we think it's the best thing we have brought.It works for us brilliant.
Cheers Lazza


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

Hi nicknoo,I have the swing table you were asking about,no longer needed in my Arapaho,not sure how much to ask for it. We are probably going to NEC on Sat.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

We use ours all the time. we have never got the free standing one out of the locker. Swivel on passenger seat.
Just ensure the locking scews are in the correct place before you put the vino on top
If we sell mh table will come with us.


DAve p


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> We use ours all the time. we have never got the free standing one out of the locker. Swivel on passenger seat.
> Just ensure the locking scews are in the correct place before you put the vino on top
> If we sell mh table will come with us.
> 
> DAve p


Just a thought

They are standard on the Kontiki and I'm sure your local dealer can order the parts from Swift.

You may have to wait a long time for the parts 

Wups


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Get a life Wuos,
I have been dealing with Swift today,no problems return my call within 20 minutes with the answer to my enquiry.

It may be the way you speak to them.

Les


----------

